# Equivalente: "di li a poco"



## FreddyRm

Sto traducendo un testo biografico scritto da me per una tesi, esiste una forma lessicale Francese che si intoni in questo contesto? Ho tradotto bene?



> Demetrio si trasferì a Milano dove di li a poco si sarebbe iscritto alla facoltà di architettura presso il Politecnico di Milano





> Demetrio se transféra à Milan où de à peu il se les serait inscrits à la faculté d'architecture prés le “Politecnico di Milano"



Grazie


----------



## Anaiss

Potrebbe essere_ "où d'ici peu"_.
Domanda:


> [Demetrio se transféra à Milan où de à peu il se  *les**?* serait inscrit*s? *à la faculté d'architecture prés le “Politecnico di  Milano"


----------



## DearPrudence

Non sono sicura che "d'ici peu" funzione nel passato.
Forse semplicemente cosa come "*bientôt*" o "rapidement" (non è la traduzione letterale ma potrebbe funzionare, no?) ?

Amis natifs ?


----------



## Anaiss

Nella traduzione avevo pensato a "di lì a poco = a breve".
Comunque lascio sicuramente a voi la parola.


----------



## Corsicum

Proposition avec des erreurs probables à corriger :
_Demetrio a déménagé* à Milan ou peu après il se serait inscrit à la Faculté d’architecture de**l’école polytechnique de Milan._

_* A déménagé à Milan = a déménagé pour Milan = s’est installé à Milan = est parti pour Milan_
_** Presso_ : pour ce contexte précis je ne sais pas si cela signifie « _proche de_ » ou « _dépendant_ _de_» ?
Si elle est administrativement dépendante on peut utiliser « _de_ »
Si elle est simplement proche physiquement on peut utiliser « _proche de_ » ou « _prés de_ »


----------



## FreddyRm

Anaiss said:


> Potrebbe essere_ "où d'ici peu"_.
> Domanda:



Dormivo… 



Corsicum said:


> Proposition avec des erreurs probables à corriger :
> _Demetrio a déménagé* à Milan ou peu après il se serait inscrit à la Faculté d’architecture de**l’école polytechnique de Milan._
> 
> _* A déménagé à Milan = a déménagé pour Milan = s’est installé à Milan = est parti pour Milan_
> _** Presso_ : pour ce contexte précis je ne sais pas si cela signifie « _proche de_ » ou « _dépendant_ _de_» ?
> Si elle est administrativement dépendante on peut utiliser « _de_ »
> Si elle est simplement proche physiquement on peut utiliser « _proche de_ » ou « _prés de_ »




**ça signifie dépendant du “politecnico di milano” même que "il se inscrira à la faculté d'architecture prés la Sorbonne" 


* + ** + aggiustato i tempi


> ...Demetrio se installera à Milan où *bientôt* il se inscrira à la faculté d'architecture prés le...



Merci ^^


----------



## Corsicum

_Si sarebbe iscritto_ : je fais probablement une erreur de compréhension, mais je comprend que le déménagement est une certitude, l’inscription n’est pas aussi certaine, c’est ce qu’il comptait faire peu après son déménagement ? :
_Il a déménagé_ et il _se serait inscrit peu après _

Si c’est uniquement une proximité géographique : «proche de » ou « prés de »
_«à la faculté d'architecture proche de la Sorbonne »_


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> _Si sarebbe iscritto_ : je fais probablement une erreur de compréhension, mais je comprend que le déménagement est une certitude, l’inscription n’est pas aussi certaine, c’est ce qu’il comptait faire peu après son déménagement ? :
> _Il a déménagé_ et il _se serait inscrit peu après _
> Si c’est uniquement une proximité géographique : «proche de » ou « prés de »​_«à la faculté d'architecture proche de la Sorbonne »_


_*1. *"*Si sarebbe iscritto" *:_ pour marquer le futur dans le passé, l'italien standard (actuel), utilise le conditionnel passé là où le français utilise le conditionnel présent . Cela ne marque nullement l'incertitude .

*2. *Le futur proche peut s'exprimer par "aller + infinitif".

Donc, il serait mieux, à mon avis, de traduire _"Demetrio a déménagé* à Milan ou où peu après il se serait inscrit à la Faculté d’architecture de**l’école polytechnique de Milan." _par_ "Demetrio a déménagé* à Milan où, (peu de temps après,) il allait s'inscrire - _ou :_il s'inscrirait - à la Faculté d’architecture de**l’école polytechnique de Milan."_ ​Pour "presso" le mieux dans ce cas me semble "de", comme suggéré par Corsicum . Peut-être peut-on aussi dire "près", comme dans le langage juridique ? Je n'ai pas cherché . ​


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Pour "presso" le mieux dans ce cas me semble "de", comme suggéré par Corsicum . Peut-être peut-on aussi dire "près, comme dans le langage juridique ? Je n'ai pas cherché . ​


près 
Sempre seguito da "de", sembra. vedi sotto, post n°11.


----------



## Corsicum

Merci à tous, c’est très intéressant.
 
_Sarebbe _: j’ai des difficultés à assimiler, je dois probablement faire un francissisme.
_Prés de : _il faut faire attention pour la signification spécifique pour le juridique en Français
_Expert prés de la cour d’appel de = sur la liste des experts agréés  de la cour d’appel de… _
C’est une proximité, une dépendance administrative qui semble se rapprocher de _« presso _» suivant le contexte.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> près
> Sempre seguito da "de", sembra.


Non credo : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/près 
*2.* _Empl. prép._ 
*a)* _Vieilli_. Dans le voisinage de, à proximité de. Synon. mod. _près de_ (_infra_ C 1). _À George Sand. Neuville, près Dieppe, vendredi, 31 mars 1871_ (Flaub., _Corresp._, 1871, p.215). _Ce soir, dîner (...) dans un restaurant (...) près la fontaine Gaillon_ (Goncourt, _Journal_, 1894, p.656). 
*b)* Dans le domaine _admin., jur._ En délégation auprès de. _Expert près les tribunaux; procureur près la Cour_. _Le 22, le général a donné à déjeuner à l'adjudant-commandant Delord, employé près le général Moncey_ (Stendhal, _Journal_, t.1, 1801, p.5). _Jean, Alfred, Hyacinthe Legruyère, huissier près le tribunal de première instance séant à Paris_ (Courteline, _Article 330_, 1900, p.266). ​Un caro saluto .
​


----------



## Anaiss

aiuto!! L'estate mi fa rifuggire dalla lettura scrupolosa e attenta...
Modifico tutto, scusate.
Un saluto.


----------



## FreddyRm

> "Demetrio a déménagé à Milan ou où peu après il se serait inscrit à la Faculté d’architecture (près??) de l’école polytechnique de Milan.”



Avec ou sans “près", ça ne change pas de sens, c’est vrai?


----------



## matoupaschat

No, il senso rimane invariato . Meglio qui il semplice "de", senza "près" . Casomai volessi lo stesso usare "près", sarebbe preferibile il solo "près", non "près de" .


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, d’accord dans ce cas, mais il faut être prudent pour supprimer le _« de »_ suivant le contexte.

A ce propos je viens de m’apercevoir que j’ai fait une erreur _« prés la cour_ » et non « _prés de la cour_ » :
_Expert prés la cour d’appel de ...= sur la liste des experts agréés de la cour d’appel de…_
_Expert prés de la cour d’appel de ... = on pourrait aussi comprendre : j’exerce à proximité de la cour d’appel de..._
Dans certain cas quand on ne met pas le « _de_ » on peut vouloir préciser une relation, une appartenance administrative et non une proximité géographique_ « __En délégation auprès de_ »


----------



## FreddyRm

Mecri à tous!!
Grazie a tutti!!

Userò la frase quotata prima!


----------

